# T-Online Internetprobleme



## racer0187 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich einer DSL Leitung von T-Online, und zwar seit kurzer Zeit geht manchmal das Internet bei mir einfach weg, manchmal ist es nur kurz weg und manchmal geht es immer wieder weg.

Hab schon gehört, dass man diese kurzen Internetausfälle auch als Lags bezeichnet, also das Internet geht für ca. 2 Minuten weg und ist dann wieder da, nur mein Vater hat dieses Problem nicht.

Jetzt meine Frage, hab schon den Router resetet, schon ein paar mal, aber das Problem tritt immer noch auf, hatte das vorher nie, hat jemand ne Idee was man da machen kann oder hat jemand auch diese Probleme mit T-Online?

Hotline anrufen möchte ich nicht so gerne, denn wer T-Online kennt, weiß wovon ich rede 


Hier noch ein paar Infos:

DSL 6000 Leitung über Wlan
Fritz Fon/Wlan Box


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2010)

Was soll so schlecht an der Hotline sein?
Bin seit Jahren bei der Telekom und hatte mit der Hotline an sich keine Probleme. Es kann sein, dass am anderen Ende der Leitung ein XXXXXX sitzt, aber dann hilft auflegen und nochmals anrufen. Da kriegt man oft einen fähigeren / entgegenkommenderen MA - eigene Erfahrung.
Außerdem ist die Hotline KOSTENLOS (ist nicht bei allen Anbietern so)

Also am besten anrufen und Problem(e) schildern.
Lass einfach mal einen Leitungsreset durchführen.


----------



## Player007 (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn deine Vater keine Probleme hat, dann liegt es schonmal nicht an der Leitung 

Dann müsste das Problem bei dir liegen. Wie lange hast du die Probleme schon? WLAN?

Gruß


----------



## racer0187 (4. Februar 2010)

@Player007: Hab das Problem jetzt schon seit ca. 5 Wochen

@der_yappi: Gibt es da nicht noch irgendwie ne Zwischenlösung, also wenn das bei meinem Vater nicht ist, was kann es bei mir sein?


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2010)

racer0187 schrieb:


> @Player007: Hab das Problem jetzt schon seit ca. 5 Wochen
> 
> @der_yappi: Gibt es da nicht noch irgendwie ne Zwischenlösung, also wenn das bei meinem Vater nicht ist, was kann es bei mir sein?



Vlt achtet dein Dad nicht drauf oder merkt gar nichts, wenn ein Aussetzer da ist?
Aber noch mal zu den Fragen von Player:
Wie gehts von deinem PC zum Router?


----------



## racer0187 (4. Februar 2010)

Hab da einen Fritz Wlan USB Stick, die Software zeigt mir auch an, dass der PC mit dem Internet verbunden ist.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2010)

Und dein Dad? Wie kommt der zum Router?


----------



## racer0187 (4. Februar 2010)

Bei ihm geht das auch über den Fritz Wlan Stick


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2010)

Teste es doch mal (wenn möglich) ohne WLAN sondern direkt mit nem Kabel.
Falls es da muckt, tippe ich auf den Router.
Dann mal, auch wenn möglich, einen anderen Router / DSL-Modem testen.
Falls es immer noch muckt, kanns die Leitung sein.
Dann bei der Hotline anrufen (die fressen dich schon nicht) und sagen was los ist - dafür werden die bezahlt.


----------



## racer0187 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich werd das mal mit nem Kabel probieren, wenn das nichts bringt, ruf ich bei der Hotline an, aber danke erstmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Player007 (4. Februar 2010)

Wie gut ist deine Signalstärke?


----------

